# What do you think about this bag?



## michal_cohen (Jan 29, 2007)

*FURROCIOUS BAG by MARK *

*furry fur, gray faux python trim and chain handle, grommets and buckles. Inside is a bright red lining with a side zipper. The bag measures 9.5" L x 5" H. The chain handle drop is 7.5". *

*or that one:*

*



*


----------



## luxotika (Jan 29, 2007)

I like the silver one, but not really crazy on the fairy one!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't like any of them.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

They're nice, but neither are my style.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 29, 2007)

Tinkerbell!!! LOL. Yeah, Tink is pretty badass, I love Peter Pan.

I'm not too into the first one... but that's because I don't really like fur all that much, fake or not. I think the chain handle looks pretty cool, though.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Jan 29, 2007)

oooh, where can i get the silver one?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

the silver one is really funny. i like Tinkerbell, but i don't think i'd buy any of them.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't really care for either of them.


----------



## candle (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't like any of them.


----------



## hotguymc (Feb 1, 2007)

Its your individualism but i prefer the silver its really hot!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry--not for me.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 6, 2007)

I like the first one, is it from Mark or Mark Jacobs?


----------



## Leony (Feb 8, 2007)

The first one is pretty but I'm not fond of the fur thing.

The second one also nice but I don't like the fairy prints kids bag-look.

They're nice bags, but not really my style.


----------



## katrosier (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the tinkerbell one! its so cute!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

That Tinkerbell is cute, but it is out of my age range.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 12, 2007)

i loved the first bag ...very pretty


----------



## Caramel_Diva (Mar 6, 2007)

I am going to pass on them both.


----------



## MandyPandy (Mar 6, 2007)

I like the silver one!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not too fond of either one.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 7, 2007)

No &amp; no.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2007)

i dont know if i like either one.

but i prefer the fur one

just hate fur.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

tinkerbell???? how old are you?


----------



## xlooseleaves (Mar 9, 2007)

hm, i'm not really a fur fan, but i like it better then the tinkerbell one.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 12, 2007)

Not my style. Im an all black with maybe some color kind of bag. Thats how I like 'em. If you like em and they are your style then go for it.


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 13, 2007)

Both are horrible! LOL Just being honest!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

it is cute but its not for me to childish i am more of a sexy or cute purse person. but then again i am really picky about my purses and shoes and swimsuit.. wait everything.. i say nay!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't like either, sorry.


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 30, 2007)

They're nice, but neither are my style


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't like either.


----------



## Lorann10 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not too crazy about either one. I like to colors on the tinkerbell one but a little kiddy for me.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the first one has potential if it weren't for the fur. And the second one won't load for me so I can't tell.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 8, 2007)

Ditto!!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't like them


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't like either of those bags as well.....


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2007)

Not a fan, neither are my style.


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the first one.


----------



## maple (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't like both, but the Tinker is ok.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

hey, i have that silver one! trust me, it's not like it's pictured. i thought it was so cute and then i bought it and when it came it was ugly compared to the pic. very dissapointed


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

pass


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice, not for me though. But if YOU like them, I say GO FOR IT!! =)


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 27, 2007)

Neither. If I had to choose, the Tinkerbell purse.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

i like the tinkerbell one.


----------



## marmara (Jul 18, 2007)

i like the both so much


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 18, 2007)

dont like any of them


----------



## adorable (Jul 19, 2007)

i don't like any...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 21, 2007)

I like both of them.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 21, 2007)

both are absolute HIDEOUS


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 21, 2007)

I want that Tinkerbelle one!!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 22, 2007)

Silver one!


----------



## misshilary (Jul 27, 2007)

i don't like either of them..


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 27, 2007)

These bags are not my style


----------

